# Which one is the better buy???



## Ddubs77 (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello new member here just looking for which machine is the better deal here. I found a newer (2012) power max 726oe and an older (year not known yet) power throw 824 XL I’m undecided on. 726 has sat for a year and needs a tune up and the xl just had a full service. Wish the XL had an electric start but that’s not a deal breaker. The 726 is $400 asking price and the XL is $325 asking price. Prices seem quite reasonable after browsing my local listings to compare. Im sure I can have a little shaved off as well. I’m in Connecticut where we don’t usually get too hammered with snowfall but we see our share. I’ve got about a 50’ driveway with roughly 100’ of sidewalk. Not too crazy. I’m a big guy so machine weight isn’t a concern much. Just looking for which is of better quality. Waiting on the year of that xl from the seller. Any info/ recommendations are greatly appreciated! Thanks guys


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

2 respectable machines. The 824 is probably early to mid 90’s with an 8HP flathead. You can find a starter on eBay and bolt it right up. If there’s a wire dangling under the fuel tank, that means it has a stator/flywheel combo for adding a light. You probably have more room to negotiate price on that one.

The 726 is newer, has some newer amenities like the joystick chute, steering assist. The OHV engine on the 726 will be quite a bit quieter.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ask for the 5-digit Model # of both machines if you can, as Toro made a variant of the 824XL until the early 2000s. As @classiccat mentioned, you can likely have the electric starter added.

However, as much as I have a soft spot for older snowblowers with Tecumseh engines, I've been swayed by the OHV engines that seem to burn cleaner and start easier.


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

I had an 824XL at a rental property. I sold it (for $300) shortly after I sold the property. I currently have an 826 Powermax HD (more horsepower and trigger steering vs 726 PM) which I love.

At those prices the 726 Powermax is the better deal. The 824XL is a solid10+ years older (that much closer to obsolete and closer to parts issues).

Quick comparison

Engine - 824XL has an 8hp flat head Tecumseh, 726 PM pictured has a 7hpoverhead valve Briggs and Stratton. IMHO the OH. Briggs is a much more desireable, much more modern engine - quieter, reliable, better on fuel, still in production (still supported by the OEM).

Ease of use - the 824XL is a light year jump ahead of my 1971 826 but the Powermax is several steps further ahead of the XL. The Powermax shift controls are just a bit better. The joy stick chute control is far superior (although it admittedly takes a little getting used to). I really like that the Powermax auger clutch handle stay engaged as long as you keep the drive clutch engaged - this frees your right hand control the chute on the fly.

Throwing snow - Drum auger vs. anti clog system, from my experience this is roughly a wash.


----------



## Ddubs77 (Jan 9, 2022)

Thank you guys for your input! While browsing recently this one popped up. A power max 6000 priced at $250. Looks like it’s in good shape. It’s closer to me as well. I’ve asked for the model# I’m awaiting a response. 6hp….. hmm. I’ve never owned a machine with less than 8hp. Thoughts? Thanks again for the responses.


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

Powermax 6000 uses a 6hp 2 stroke engine. I would still go with the 726 Powermax - I am really impressed with the OHV Briggs…


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

@wfd44 beat me to it. That unit uses a 2 cycle engine I believe built by B&S but originally known as a Lawn Boy Duraforce. I think it may be an OMC (pre toro Lawn Boy design, but could be wrong there though. It’s a good engine, but it is a 2 stroke.

The toro ACS anti clog system lets lower HP engines punch above their weight. I wouldn’t be scared off by the supposed power difference, unless you’re typically dealing with lake effect or big (12” or more) snows.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

BTW, that Power Max 6000 for sale belongs to a forum member here.


----------



## Ddubs77 (Jan 9, 2022)

Awesome guys I truly appreciate the feedback. After posting I found a 724 oe model 37779 in phenomenal condition. Seller states the electric start isn’t working but the machine starts on the first pull. I’ll replace or hopefully repair the starter no biggie. I got him down to $380. I think I’m pulling the trigger


----------



## Ddubs77 (Jan 9, 2022)

db130 said:


> BTW, that Power Max 6000 for sale belongs to a forum member here.


Is that right? Lol small world


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Ddubs77 said:


> Awesome guys I truly appreciate the feedback. After posting I found a 724 oe model 37779 in phenomenal condition. Seller states the electric start isn’t working but the machine starts on the first pull. I’ll replace or hopefully repair the starter no biggie. I got him down to $380. I think I’m pulling the trigger
> View attachment 186438
> 
> View attachment 186437
> ...


careful with that one, it’s had the krylon touch and not a nice one. (Poor repaint)

might be ok, but look for bubbles and rough spots under the new paint. It might be a rust bucket.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd be a little wary of that 37779, that front bucket has been spraybombed very recently.

The gearbox is supposed to be silver and the rakes are supposed to be black, and I see paint overspray in some spots.

If it was me, the one to look at first would be:

1) (2012) power max 726oe
2) the 824XL / Power Max 6000 (a tie)

and in 957th place:

957) the spray paint special


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

That powermax 6000 will likely consume a lot more fuel but you will likely be pretty happy with how it performs. A 2 stoke is similar to a diesel where hp is not always important. It is all about the torque they produce. It is part of why you now see 6-7hp single stage machines to replace the old 3.5-5hp 2 stroke single stage machines.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

I like the spray bomb one ! Hows is its condition otherwise? Looks good from here.


----------



## hellbent4 (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah...Ide steer clear of the one hit with the can of...U-F'm


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

The painted tires are particularly annoying. There's a hack youtube "flipper" channel the guy does this all the time.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Ddubs77 said:


> Awesome guys I truly appreciate the feedback. After posting I found a 724 oe model 37779 in phenomenal condition. Seller states the electric start isn’t working but the machine starts on the first pull. I’ll replace or hopefully repair the starter no biggie. I got him down to $380. I think I’m pulling the trigger
> 
> I`d stay away from the "Earl Scheib" special IMO. The Toro 726 is the best out of the bunch


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Look at the dipstick. Look at the plug. Check the belts. Check the bearings and bushings. Check everything on any blower you look at. Someone touching up incidental rust isnt a bad thing necessarily.


----------



## Ddubs77 (Jan 9, 2022)

I noticed the spray bomb right away. Not a big fan of it but It looks in great shape otherwise. I’m going to take a look at the 2012 today. Thanks for the feedback fellas


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

condition is more important than age.
also check out donyboy73 video on what to look for in buying a good used snowblower.

pictures only tell less than half story. personal inspection and testing is much more important.

look at this Honda.......it's a piece of junk.Ya, looks great in piuc. but different story when inpected/tested in person.


----------



## Ddubs77 (Jan 9, 2022)

I just watched that video and subscribed to Donnyboy’s channel. Very informative thanks for the recommendation


----------

